# Drop in voltage.



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jared weston said:


> I have a 3phase 500v generator to be used by three buildings,having completed the connections each building has only 151v.Is the fault from the
> generator or from the wiring?what may be the cause(s) of the drop in output voltage and how can it be rectified?


 
What is the voltage at the GEN and what is the voltage at the load. I seriously doubt that is a VD problem.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like a voltage regulator problem. You could try exciting the field of the generator with a 12v battery to test it. If it is the voltage regulator you could pay a ton of money getting it repaired with oem parts or you could fix it yourself with a Basler Electric voltage regulator part # VR63-4. Let me know if you need more info. Trust me its easy as pie to fix this if it's the regulator.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

post a pic of the genset and the label to the generator, check the voltage at the generator (phase to phase, phase to ground) and post them.


----------

